# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Si te ushqehemi gjate shtatzanise dhe pas saj.

## Marya

Gjate shtatzanise c'do gje ndryshon midis te tjera dhe menyra e asimilit te ushqimeve ne organism nuk eshte i njejte pergjate kesaj periudhe dhe pas saj.
Si duhet te ushqehet nje femer gjate barres qe nga njera ane te mas marre me shume peshe se duhet dhe femija te jete i shendetshem, por jo obez pa dale akoma :buzeqeshje: 
 Nje dileme me shume receta ............, po kush eshte idealia :buzeqeshje:

----------

